# Laparoscopy-how much time needed off after it



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

as most of you know i'm having a lap on 19th oct. it is to diagnos and treat endometriosis. Don't know if i have endo or ibs so will find out after the lap as the symptoms are similar.

any way my question is how much time have you taken off after having one. i know i won't be able to drive the next day due to GA. will i need any more time off.

thanks for your replies

queenie


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fab news Queenie on your date. You must be thrilled that things r finally moving along   

I had mine done on Aug 3rd. I was "lucky" that it was the summer hols for me - think NHS and LEA got together and planned it myself as i was looking forward to having some naughty and unexpected time off work!!!   

And i was so glad that i had the time off. When i had my first 1 I had a sick note for 1 week and i needed that time. THis time the op lasted just under 3 hours as i had endo more or less every where so it was alot more invasive. So what I am trying to say but just doing a very good job at waffling at mo!!! is that i think it depends on what they do during op.

It took a good couple of days to be able to stand up straight and even longer to be able to fit into any clothes because 1 was so swollen - that was my excuse any was. Couldn't possibly have been all the chocies and cream cakes I ate from visitors    

Hope it goes well.

Liz XXXX


----------



## Simpkins (May 14, 2010)

it definitely depends on how much they have to do, my first was really invasive they found my bowels had attached themselves to my stomach and they burnt out a lot of endo areas.  I took two weeks off work and to be honest didn't feel right for 4 weeks.  However, my last op was a breeze a had told my boss I was probably going to be off for 1-2 weeks, but actually went back after two days!
Both times my periods really improved, had got so used to painful periods I was shocked at how unpainful they were afterwards, I also had the coil first time round which controlled any regrowth.  I had the coil fitted whilst under which is better if you haven't had kids.

Good luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks liz, mine was supposed to have been in august too but they are 2 months  behind on waiting list. aug would have been fab as like you i was on school hols as well.

i understand it will depend on what work if any is done once inside. wish i knew what might be done. 


ohh will have to mention to friends and family choco's and cakes are a must.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Queenie

I had 2 laps last year and had 2 weeks after the first and 1 week after the second. It does depend on what's done during the op but you must make sure you put yourself first and take as much time as you need before going back to work. Can't believe that your head said that - you're having a general anaesthetic - what on earth does she expect? Expect to take at least a week if not 2 to recover. If you feel ready to go back sooner that's fine but don't push yourself - the last thing you want is to delay the next step and some things are just too important. Time to be a bit selfish and put yourself first xxx

Take care x
Sam x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the girls have given great advice. all depends what they do
ive had 3 and took 2 weeks off for each one, the second one was the least invasive and i wasfine within a few days through.

how dare yourhead say that, go sick for 2 weeks , mr g will give you a sick note if you ask


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all. 

op is on the tuesday so if i take the rest of that week off (4days in total) it is then half term. so that should be plenty.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like a plan hun

get some peppermint squash stuff in as this really helps the wind ache


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oooooh Queenie - I had missed that you got your apointment date - that is fab news. 
You must be chuffed that things are finally moving again. 
Sounds like you definitely need to take the time off..... I hope it will be relaxing time before you are off on the rocky rollercoaster again x x x x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

H i queenie,

I have had 15 ops for endo, but as mine is so severe I was told not work or drive for 4-6 weeks.
I was in theatre for 5-8 hrs on each op, so it depends how bad it is.
Hopefully seeing as it is your first op to see whats going on i'm sure you will be in and out in an hr or 2.
Best of luck and I will be thinking of you.
Take care and big 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

the peppermint squash for the wind ache will gaviscon do as i love gaviscon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yuck

nope squash hun, i even had it after my c section while in hospital


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you are taking all the time you need off Queenie, you come first. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow not long to wait now for your queenie and you pix

how you both feeling?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Queenie

Not been on for a while, congrats on your date. 

From my experience I would say that with half term you have enough time off but see how you feel. I found my second one a lot better than my first and spent the first few days in bed and was out and about after a week.

Good luck will be thinking of you next week
Jules xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie how was your appointment?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Queenie good luck for next week.  I hope you're not too nervous.  I saw Mr P yesterday and things are finally moving along for me.

Just one question for you they told me 26 weeks from referral plus 2 months they are behind for the lap would you say that works out about right?  What was your referral date?  Thanks


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

smcwales my consultation was feb 4th and lap is next week.

well can you believe it not well now. starting yesterday with a sore throat and now has moved to a head cold. ( i always get one once a year caught from school) spoke with lap nurse yesterday to check what i could take and she said to dose up and ring back on friday to say how i'm feeling. hope it gets better as she said they will delay lap. 
so now i am in bed having an early night having dosed right up. pray now it go's by friday


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no Queenie, so sorry you're not feeling well there's timing for you. So so hope that its gone by friday for you. When I had my gallbladder out the nurse told me that the anaesthetist may not want to go ahead if not well in the couple of weeks leading up to op. So hope thats not the case for you and it can go ahead on tuesday, its a week away yet so get yourself dosed up and sweat it out with some exercise!! (a good workout has cleared colds for me before!)

I really hope it doesn't come to it but did she say how long it could be delayed for?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie you WILL be fine. i certainly wouldnt call on friday lol unless you were really poorly

i always fell ill before my ops but better this fat before hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you're right Kara, don't ring them Queenie or if you do tell them it was something of nothing and you were better by the next day! I'm sure you'll be fine in a couple of days


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Queenie I had a sore throat and a cold 2 weeks ago I took the maximum cold and flu tablets I could for 4 days and was much better in that time so by Friday I think you will be ok.  Will be keeping my fx for you.

Sorry just one more question you said your consultation was Feb 4th was that with Mr G in his clinic or at IVF Wales?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Lots of luck for your lap Queenie. Take another sneaky day off work tomorrow and get yourself nice and chilled for tues. Will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks pix. don't think i will be able to take tomorrow off as well.   but i think to be honest it will do me good to be busy and take my mind off it as i am starting to get nervous now about it. i haven't had an op since i was about 13 years old. and i am a terrible worrier.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie try not to worry, i know its easier said than done but just think at least you will have general anaesthetic so you ownt feel it and they will give you plenty of pain relief if you need it afterwards.  Im sure its no worse than ec.
Perhaps tomorrow in work will be better as you day will pass quicker.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will be thinking of you Queenie, you are bound to be anxious but you'll be in very good hands. Like jule says you'll be given plenty of pain relief. They'll prob administer pain relief before you come around and will keep you topped up. You'll know nothing of it with anaesthetic and before you know it you'll be back on the ward. Yeah being in work will keep you busy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie your gona be nervous hun, i was as it was my first ever op

they will take good care of you and make sure your not in pain, they are very caring. good luck hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Queenie, you will be in very good hands xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie, hope your having a relaxing evening

good luck for your op (at last yay yay)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will be thinking fo you tomorrow Queenie. Good luck xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all for your good wishes. getting a bit nervous now. but i'm sure it will all be fine. will let you all know as soon as i can. lap isn't until the afternoon.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It will be fine Queenie. When you are up to it text and let me know how you are, but get yourself rested first xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck queenie hope op goes well


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Good luck with our lap tomorrow x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck today my friend - will be thinking of you x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you all.

have been up since 7.00 and had a small bowl of cereal and have made spag bol ready for tea. bag is packed just need to have a shower. butterflies have started in my belly now. i'm picking my parents up at 11.00 to make the journey to uhw.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your long wait is over. i bet you have butterflies. i will be waiting for news huni.

thinkiing of you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all  well i'm packed and ready to go.   will speak to you all tonight.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well what an afternoon. arrived on time and was taken to my bed. Anethistist came and checked me over cos of my cold. all fine. registra came and dr g. so sat there and read and read and read. nurse sat and chatted to me. patient before me was still in theatre at now 4pm. any way at just after 5pm mr g came to tell me they had run out of theatre time and was unable to do my lap. and what was i doing on thursday could i come back. so got dressed and left and will be going back on thursday afternoon where he said i will be the first one to go down to theatre. so had a cry with my mum walking back to the car. i am now home reheating the spag bol i prepared this morning as i am tired, hungry,and emotional. the lady who went to theatre before me her lap took a lot longer than they thought.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun you know already im so sorry this has happened and thank god he can do it thursday for you

big hugs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh queenie so sorry that is rubbish.  I bet it has been such a long day and a worry the whole time you were there.  Try and relax tonight and enjoy your spag bol.  At least on thursday you will be 1st down so no reason to delay you.  Hope it goes to plan then


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

What a day you've had. So sorry Queenie, so unfair. You know I'm gutted for you. The lady before you must have needed some extensive work doing. I know its gutting but glad you can go back Thursday and it hasn't been delayed for longer and good you will be the first down. Hope you get lots of cuddles of DH tonight. Big hugs x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you wana look at the postive at least you know he will do all the work needed while inside you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all. just had tea. dh just got home so had a good cry and a cwtch. gonna have an early night.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Aw Queenie, sorry to hear your news. A good cry and a cwtch always makes me feel better too !

Big hugs Mrs T x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie you probably need an early night you have had a stressful day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you didn't get to have your op today Queenie    hope a nice tea and cwtch has made you feel better. Thank goodness you only have to wait until Thursday, I know it will seem like a long time, but good you will be in the best hands and first in on the day. Lots of luck to you for then


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

How you feeling today Queenie?


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Queenie so sorry u didnt get 2 hav ur lap yesterday but wishing u gd luck for moro


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear that your Lap was cancelled but great news you are 1st on the list tomorrow. 

I hope you are managing to have a relaxing day

Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all for you kind messages it means a  lot.

had an early night but didn't sleep much. have gone to work today as i thought it would keep my mind occupied but i might finish early as feel shattered and have a headache probably from stress. still feeling emotional today. 

thanks again everyone x


----------



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good Luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you didn't get your op as planned everything crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Queenie I am so sorry this happened to you.  Keep your chin up!  One good thing is at least you are still getting it done tomorrow and not having to wait weeks.  Glad you had a good cry and a cwtch to make you feel better.

Once again good luck for tomorrow and it is probably better you are first on the list and not having to wait around all day long.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie loads of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking f you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow Queenie, I will be thinking of you. Is it 7.15 that you've got to be there for?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you all for your messages it means so much that you are all thinking of me.

pix i have to be there for 12.30 and will be first down for theatre. they only book 2 people for theatre in the afternoon.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah right, glad you are first down. Let me know how you get on when you feel up to it. I want an afternoon appointment I'm going to have to leave the house no later than 6 to get there for 7.15!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i always went in the morning and drove myself twice as i felt more at ease doing that lol

queenie i will be waiting for news and hey take a pack of biscuits cause you will be straving


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes that is early to get up but i have found i'm not sleeping much so could have been up.

cheers kara will take something with me. did you drive home as well kara i didn't think they would let you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i didnt drive home, luke would come and visit and if i stayed over night my parents brought him and he came back the next morning


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Goood luck queenie will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Queenie!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck queenie..at least it will all be over by tomorrow night


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks again all.

well just had breakfast. and i'm feeling more nervous than on tuesday. my parents are taking me again love them and they are gonna go shopping then come back to pick me up.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck today Queenie - hoping it all goes smoothly for you x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie thinking of you today and hope you can come home later


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks i'm really nervous today, worse than on tuesday. my stomach in in a right state. well better go and get showered speak to you all later hopefully. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet you are hun but it will be ok


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking of you today Queenie   x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie just text she is going down shortly! yay

will update you all when i hear anything


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

So glad it is actually going ahead today.  Good luck Queenie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive heard fromqueenie, she is waiting to see mr g for results, wasnt down there long and is sore but ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie has no endo yay but has had some adhersions removed, not many. she isnt aloowed home til she has had a wee


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hope all went well today queenie
Thinking of you
T/C Skyblu


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope this was what was needed to make your next treatment a success ..... and hope that you are resting up and taking it easy after your op x x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi queenie so pleassed it went ahead as planned.hope you are resting.at least u have a week off work today.make the most of doing nothing.thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all.

thanks for you kind messages and kara for updating for me.

well at last it is over. it was much better today, other ladies on ward to chat to (tuesday was all on my own). did start to worry when the nurse said i had dr davies doing op. but then dr g arrived to see me and said he had come specially to do op for me after having to wait since tuesday. such a lovely man and makes you feel so at ease. starting getting alittle upset as they put GA in me which meant i woke up after op distressed. when i woke i was upset with relief that it was over. they gave me some morphine for the pain. didn't see dr g after op but another dr who was there came to see me and said there was no evidance of endo, some adhesions but nothing much but they did remove. they also did an dye through tubes which were clear. felt woozy from morphine after. they said as soon as i had been to the loo i could go home. my parents sat with me from 5.00 till 9.00 with me drinking as much as i could but still unable to have a wee. at last at 9.00 i manage to. yeah. was soon dressed to go home. went straight to bed and have spent the night up every half hour having a wee. in pain this morning as didn't take pain killers last night. so i'm sat in bed with dh looking after me. 

pix the staff are fantastic and look after you very well. i have told aimee the nurse to look after you on monday.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Queenie glad to hear it went well and there was no endo, hope you start to feel better soon, maybe keep dosed up on the painkillers to keep it at bay if you can?
xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats great news Queenie glad it all went well hope you've got your feet up and are being pampered xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Queenie1 said:


> pix the staff are fantastic and look after you very well. i have told aimee the nurse to look after you on monday.


 aw thanks Queenie, good to know I'll be in safe hands.

So glad its over for you now and you can look forward to tx. Hope you are getting lots of rest and managing to keep on top of the pain xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done queenie just keep dosed up and at least the pain will be better.  Make sure you stay rested in bed. and make the most of being waited on   

Pix not long for you good luck for monday incase i dont get on here as we have family here all weeeknd.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jule. I think my ticker is wrong its actually tues that I'm having it done! Hope you have a good weekend.

How you feeling now Queenie?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep your turn now pix. i thought you were monday. well good luck for tuesday and keep me posted. i cannot praise all the staff including the aneastic and dr g. its so excited to think this is the start of our journeys pix. 

i'm feeling ok just taken dressing off all looks dry so gonna have a bath shortly to wash the dry blood away. have had a nap this afternoon and have been taking pain killers as ordered. still  a little bloated and just a little sore and feel fragile. iam walking like i need a zimmer frame. lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It is so exciting Queenie, just can't wait to get going! Have got DP's daughter staying with us at the moment and she has got a stinking cold so hoping she doesn't pass it on. I think I better sit with my jumper over my face lol

Oh I remember from my lap choley in June walking like on a zimmer lol You'll soon be back on your feet. Did you have stitches? I did when had the lap to take gallbladder out but know they don't always use stitches. Good you keeping on top of pain killers and getting rest


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i am so excited for you. keep your jumper over you face pix lol

yes i have 3 wounds all with stiches. have made app for tuesday to have them removed.   not looking forward to that. as you can gather girls i am a bit of a wimp and get upset easily although this is the first time i have had an operation since i was 13. wish they had done dissolvable ones.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

its not too bad having stitches removed Queenie, at the worst you'll feel a slight tugging and good that they are coming out sooner rather than later when they get a chance to embed! Its all in a good cause!


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hia Queenie so glad that ur lap went well for u hope ur taking thing's easy and resting as much as possible


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Queenie, glad it went as well as it could, rest up and take it easy x

Pix - not long now, loving the thought of the jumper over the head !

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol Mrs. T I have told DP that I am going to my mothers for the weekend I've got his daughter one side of me sniffing and he's the other side saying he's had an upset stomach all day. I want a surgical mask!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

What about one of those white forensic suits, just to be sure, lol x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie the bloating will go but no be surprised if you get shoukder pain, did they give you exercises to do to help

i was very nervous about having stitches out but its a piece of cake. make sure you dry the wounds probably, maybe even use a hair dryer on cool


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

had a some pain yesterday under the ribs but have been fine today no pain in ribs or shoulder. they gave an information sheet that had 3 exercises to do. 

didn't think about using a hair dryer. it was difficult trying to dry the belly button wound. the other two were easy. just hope it was dried enough. still having some belly pain on and off


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better Queenie and I am so glad you have not got endo, believe me you do not want it it is a horrible disease.

Pix - good luck for Tuesday, will be thinking of you.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm doing ok still getting some belly pain. bruises have started to come out nice large one by my belly button. belly button wound still has dried blood in it. hoping another shower tomorrow might wash it away.
started on the peppermint squash this evening as having some wind problems. no shoulder pain thankfully.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey hun hows the wind?hope its ok and the exercises really do help


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hope you are feeling okay


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

feeling ok been out today for the first time for sunday lunch. had to wear leggings as everything else was too tight around the belly. belly button area still sore and uncomfortable and a nice large yellow bruise. wind is fine today.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you're up and about a bit and hope you enjoyed sunday lunch - yum!
Take it easy and hope the soreness eases for you   
Sam x


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Queenie glad to hear all went well and you were up to going out today.

Pix good luck for Tuesday!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Queenie, hopefully belly button will ease when you get stitches out, glad the wind has eased.

Laughing my head off at the forensic suit Mrs. T

Thanks skyblu and smcwales


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queeni glad u r feeling bit better and managed to get out for lunch.stitches coming out don't normally hurt so try not to worry.
Where did u buy the peppermint squash?I can't find any!

Pix you tom good luck xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks jule.
hope all is well with you today queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey pix you next woo hoo, please let me know how you get along


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule my mum and dad could not find any peppermint squash any where. so my dad asked his friend who runs a local bar and he gave us a bottle. asda said they only get it in for xmas and it was too early for it at the moment.

didin't feel too good last night think i over did it at lunch as was playing with my 2yr old neice. its hard to say no to a little one when they want you to play with them.  although feeling better again today. will be glad when stiches are out as will feel more comfortable.

pix all the very best for tomorrow will be thinking of you. if you can keep in touch would love to know how you are getting along.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better queenie, keep getting lots of rest if you can. How long are you off work for?

Mega good luck pix for tomorrow will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie its very easy to over do things and your right once the stitches are out you will feel more comfy as they are often very tight


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

glad your feeling ok Queenie sounds like it all went well. I found having the stiches was ok I was laid on my back in the nurses room and couldn't see what they were doing just felt a bit of a tug and a sting when they took them out. I found easiest to clean the belly button with warm water and cotton Buds just go gently and if you have an old egg cup (one with out a hole in the bottom) its easier to rinse it out too.

Jule - I found Peppermint Codial in Asda/Sainsburys and you can some times find it in healthfood shops (proper ones not Holland and Barrett lol) Dawn uses it a lot and swears by it.

Pix - good luck for tomoz


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you taking it easy now Queenie.
Thanks everyone for the good luck will soon be going to bed to get up bright and early at about 5!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad u r feeling better Queenie

Best of luck tomorrow Pix

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck pix for today xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix thinking of you hope it is all going well

thanks for you kind messages.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix is back up, she was down for a few hours and is only just coming round and she doesnt feel great lol, she put lol in her text bless. doesnt know what is what yet as she is waiting on mr g

will update when i know more

i am sure we are all thinking of pix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have heard from pix

few adhesions, ovary stuck round back on bowel and severe endo which has all been sorted and she will be home tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix so glad to hear lap went well. you know i am thrilled for you. thinking of you xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - glad that your op is over - sounds like it was a success   
Hope you are feeling ok x 

Queenie - hope you are taking it easy - no rushing back to work   

Sending lots of      to you both 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad all went well for you Pix!

Hope you are both doing ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix hope your ok and resting, dont be shocked if your walking like a caveman, i did after 2 of mine when i had alot done

queenie hows you? are the stitches out?


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Pix so sorry they found endo but glad Mr G was the one to find it and be doing the surgery.  Take it easy for a few days even if you feel ok. xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix hope your taking it easy and enjoying being back at home.

yes kara stitches came out yesterday , nurse said how neat they were. its lovely to have them out feel alot more comfortable. just have a scab now in belly button and bruising around it which is a little sore.


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Pix hope you are doing ok. Queenie glad you're doing better x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queeni good luck for ypur appt tom and enjoy lunch.I managed to get peppermint cordial from coop.

Pix hope you are resting and make sure you dose up on analgesia.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone Captain caveman signing in lol you're right Kara!!! Thanks for the updates Kara

Hope you are back on your feet now Queenie and managing to enjoy half term. Hope your follow up goes well

Thanks everyone for thinking of me it means a lot and big thank you Queenie, Kara and Jule for keeping in touch by text it was lovely to know that I was being thought of.

Well what a time I had! The anaesthetist was concerned because I had a 'turn' in recovery as he put it, but I have no recollection! They had been warned that I've fitted coming around from anaesthetic twice before. The anaesthetist was so nice tho, he came to see me three times on the ward after to see how I was and spent ages chatting to me about OU! He also decided that based on the extent of surgery and being unwell in recovery that I should stay in overnight, but at this stage I hadn't seen Mr. G so was very worried by what he meant about the extent of surgery and nobody would tell me! All I knew was that I had an extra dressing to what I was expecting!

As Kara has told you Mr. G found very severe endo, whilst I had an inkling that they would find some endo I was, as was Mr. G, shocked by how deep the endo was. He said it was all over but he has dealt with it. There were some adhesions not really sure of exactly where wasn't exactly with it when he told me! But know that my ovary was stuck around the back of the uterus but the other freely moving. Interestingly it seems the opposite to the one that couldn't be got at EC! But will await my follow up to make sure that I have grasped everything properly!! So in my eyes it is good news that they have found something as he said it will have caused very poor egg quality etc and explains why I have felt so unwell over the years. i am only cheesed of that really my 2 tx's have been a waste of time and had I been allowed a lap when I asked for one before there any tx it could have been a diff story. But hey no looking back the only way is to the future now and a successful tx in Jan. Mr g has worked his wonders and thats all that matters now. He said to try the good old fashioned way because ladies after having the correction surgery often end up with a BFP au natural!! Not likely with our MF tho, but may  have to give it a little try between now and January lol

So resting lots today. Have been in alot of pain off and on where he has worked his wonders but painkillers do the trick! Luckily I haven't had any pain from the gas and didn't when I had the lapcholey either, But I have been permanently very bloated anyway so maybe haven't been affected by it. Gosh I have been trying to write this for over an hour and my head has been nodding so going to get an early night!


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds very positive Pix, rest up now ready for BMS, lol! x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Pix, so sorry you have endo,but so pleased it has now been sorted by the fantastic mr g.
You are now on the road to recovery and the only way now is to look forward and not look back at the past.
As you know I have stage 4 endo and have loved with it for over 20 years so any questions you need to ask please feel free to ask as by now I could have a degree on the bloody thing.
Anyway take care and rest up.
Thinking of you 
Skyblu. 

Queenie hope you are feeling better 
Skyblu.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix isnt mr g great

hope your feeling ok and like i said to queenie make sure you do your exercises and take your painkillers before you really need um


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Pix - Glad your doing ok fingers crossed for tx in Jan x

Queenie - glad you stitches came out ok and your feeling a bit better

Hope you have both got your feet up and are being waited on hand and foot xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls. Feeling so much better today, I haven't taken any painkillers since bedtime last night. Still a little sore / uncomfortable but it is tolerable so not going to take anything and get on the case of being tip top for tx! Mr. G certainly is great Kara. My parents brought my nephew over today with two big bunches of flowers bless him was lovely to see them but now feel worn out!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix glad your feeling better but don't worry if you have to take the painkillers i did try to stop but then went back on but just reduced the amount. i'm still sore now especially when i bend over. need to strenghthen the stomach muscles (oh and that means exercise which i don't like.lol)

any way saw mr g  (what a wonderful lovely man) and i had loads of adhesions on the right hand side of pelvis which was attached to my bowel and uterus and everywhere. ( can't remember if it was on ovaries) he removed all adhesions and said that bowel was in the wrong place and had kinks in it. so he put it all back where is belongs. he said that i have had ibs and would be interested to see how my symtoms are in the next few months now that he has straightened kinks and put bowel back where it should be. he said all this would have affected my fertility and didn't know if it would have affected egg quality or not. also said that dye went through but because of adhesions did think that the egg might not have been able to get from ovary to the tube but now it would. so said some diy might just work. so think i might give the next two cycles a good go. not really expecting it to happen i wouldn't be that lucky. but worth a go till tx in jan.

scan was all fine althoug marie did think i had a cystt on the ovary but when i told her where i was in my cycle she said it was probably the follicle from where this months egg has been realsed from

sam it was lovely to see you sorry i coundn't chat for long.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Queenie so glad that Mr. G has sorted you out. It must feel like the wait for the lap was so worth it. You are now in tip top condition for embies to snuggle in nicely. Have some fun over the next couple of months and who knows what could happen!
I'm sure you and DH can exercise together that would be more fun if you know what I mean lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie so pleased your appointment went well , seems you and pix are gona have some hot loving nights, enjoy it


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a quick one to say hello to our lovely lap-ladies   

Queenie - lovely surprise to bump into you today x

Good to hear you've both been told to try a bit of diy for a while Mr G told me there was not point in us even giving that a go, so he must think there's a chance.   have fun. xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam yes it was lovely to see you and you are looking well. pregnancy suits you. 

yes have told dh that we have 2 cycles to give a good go at. will use mimi's monitor to help get the timing right. too be honest i'm not expecting it to happen but might as well try as he suggested it.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

do you need any sticks for the cb fedrtility monitor? think i've got a couple of boxes here, but not sure if they're in date. Let me know if you want me to check xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks sam i still have some left over from before. thanks for the offer.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix and queenie so glsd youa re feeling better.how was lunch queenie.
Hope you both have lots of fun with diy  who knows we could have 2 natural pregnancies xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Jule. Will enjoy the diy but not much hope with DPs count and they want me on the pill next month but really positive about tx now.

How are you doing Queenie? Have you got anything planned for the weekend before you're back in work?


----------

